# Rick and Dave Merrill



## IMAA (Jan 23, 2004)

HI,  I was going to let anyone know and i know this is  late but I just found out.  RICK and DAVE MERRILL will be doing a RMA seminar SAT 24 9a-12p and 1p-4p in INDIANAPOLIS, IN. at the East Gate Consumer Mall at the Gopel Martial Arts Union.

Price is FREE it is a free will offering of your choice for the price of this seminar.  

  Does anyone have any info or insight on the Merrill Bros?  I have seen Dave in one of the Clips from the RMA video's.  I did however meet them a few years ago and they seemed to know good Systema.  But I was curious if anyone knows much about thier systema and how it is compared to others?

I believe they are from Sarasota FL.


I hope they get the turnout thier looking for so they will be back next year and I can go then.  

Its the only time I've heard of anyone doing Systema in the INDIANAPOLIS AREA For a reasonable fee.  
Its just that bad timing is going to delay my attendance to this one.  One day when the time is right I'll learn systema.  I guess i the mean time, I'll just wish in one hand, and pretend to know it in the other.  LOL....


----------



## NYCRonin (Jan 24, 2004)

I met Dave for the first time on a trip to Moscow in 2001 to train with the Spetnaz, Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail Ryabco. 
He is an accomplished Systema practitioner and is certified to teach the art. Dave also is very friendly and good natured...I would recommend anyone interested in Systema in the area to attend -- you will learn about the art and get to know one of the premier practitioners in N. America.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2004)

I just read this now, at 1:45PM on 24 Sat. It's only an hour and a quarter away and I would have loved to have gone! How frustrating! I might have seen it last night but the site was unreachable about 8:15PM and between that ane the new post markers all being reset I just gave up trying!

Thanks for trying to let us know *IMAA*! How frustrating!


----------



## NYCRonin (Jan 24, 2004)

OOOPS! Forgot to mention -- Daves brother is also quite the practitioner also. I dont know him personally but the people I have respect for say nothing but good about him also.

Hell, if I were in the area -- this is a seminar I would love to attend. I am sure it will be a blast.


----------



## IMAA (Jan 24, 2004)

yeah,  man for a free will offering you cant' beat that.  I had to work from 12a-8am this morning and I was so tired after work, I wouldnt of been in good shape to make the 1.5 hour drive there and back plus working out and sleep to go back in tonite at 11p-7a tomorrow.  

But, hey theirs always next time. 

hope it went well,

btw thanks for the info on the merrill bros.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2004)

Did anyone go to it?


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jan 25, 2004)

Dang. I wish I knew about this sooner. I know of 2 or 3 folks with in 2 hours of Indy that would have attended. I didn't see this information published on any of the sites.

Anyway, Dave Merrill is Vlad's first US student and Instructor. Great guy and great practioner. We will be hosting him here in Charlotte, NC in March. If my memory serves it is March 13 & 14. I'll post all the details at a later date.

mark j.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 26, 2004)

I got the chance to go to this seminar.
Great time and the training was wonderful.

I will post a full review in about a day or so.
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Samurai (Jan 26, 2004)

Seminar with Rick and David Merrell hosted by Johnny Russell of Indianapolis, Indiana.


The day started with some breathing work.  The idea was to coordinate breathing with movement.  We were asked to walk the entire way around the dojo floor.  As we stepped with one foot we inhaled and then exhaled as we stepped with the other foot.  Then on the next pass we were to step twice while inhaling and then step twice and exhale.  The next time around was three inhales to three steps and three exhales to three steps..so on and so forth until we worked up to five.  Finally, we started working down from five to one step inhale and one step exhale again.

This was something physically easy to do, but opened a world of applications to me.  I noticed that my breath and movements were not together but were functioning separately.  This small exercise helped me to put them together and function as one unit.

We then spent some time with push-ups.  I have come to see that the Russian Martial Arts are quite fond of push-ups.  We were told to do the push-ups on the bottom three knuckles with the wrists slightly turned.  The arms were about 1.5-shoulder width apart.  If an imaginary line were drawn from the hands in a Triangle, then the top of the triangle would be in the center of the forehead and out about one foot or so.  D-O-W-N for a count of 10.U  P for a count of  10.  Then we did push-ups while ONLY inhaling and then some more push-ups while ONLY exhaling.  We then did some more push-ups with the inhale on the down and the exhale on the up.

Next on the line up were evasive motions.  The group formed a circle and then spaced out a bit.  We each took turns walking and weaving through the circle.  Then we got the chance to walk through the circle as the other person tried to hit you slowly but with intent.  Then we walked through the circle while someone hit or kicked you.  Finally we walked through the circle and had to unbalance the person attacking you.  They called this breaking the form.  

Most people moved through the circle in the same manner.  I could see the robot-like methods of movement that the modern world teaches us.  I was not immune to this as I walked pretty much like everyone else.  It was when Dave Merrell did the drill that things changed.  His whole body as alive and slippery like an eel.  If you wanted to hit him, you could not.  He was like a phantom that was there one minute and not the next.  It was very cool to watch him move.

Now on to more push-ups and a few S-L-O-W squats thrown in for fun.  DOWN to the count of 20 and UP to the count of 20.  This was murder on the legs.  When in pain, we were told to breath out rapidly and quickly like a women giving birth.  It sounded like a Lamaze class in that room.  

After the break we did mostly knife work.

We were introduced to our knives first.  A small lecture occurred about each knife having a personality of its own and the user reflecting that personality.   Mr. Merrell said that if he brought 30 knives the odds were great that we would all pick different knives.

The knife design reflects the way that it is BEST used and not the ONLY way it is used.  For example, a curved blade is best used in a hooking or circular motion and is not best suited for straight thrusts.  A big blade shows insecurity.a kitchen knife shows little skill (the user grabbed the first knife at hand).a tactical folder says that this person has some skill with a blade.a switchblade is for show only.etc, etc.

We were introduced to our knife.  I was told to really look at the knife.  Look at the spine of the blade, the point, the tip, the cutting edge, the handle, the pommel, the butt, and everything else.  Then we were to think of the knife as a whole on not just something to cut with.  

We were shown quick ways to hide the blade and then drilled on them.  Hide the knife, show the knife, hide it , show it over and over.  We were encouraged to hide the knife in plain sight which was a task at first.  

Dave and Rick Merrell showed us more movement drills with the knife and ways to move the body when getting cut.  They said that in a knife fight if and when you get cut it is NOT the end of the fight.  They stressed to keep moving at all times even when cut.

The class then worked on some knife wrestling and light sparring with the knife.  This was very eye opening considering how many times I DIED that day.  A most enjoyable way top go.

After all the fun we did .more push-ups, a rolling drill (rolled over everyone at the seminar), and push-ups in a circle.

The class ended with the Russian custom of circling up and talking about the class.  A very delightful seminar given by some instructors and can really teach and know their stuff.  Thank you Merrell Brothers.



--Jeremy Bays
www.INMartialArtsAcademy.com


----------



## NYCRonin (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the revue -- though knowing Dave; it comes as no surprise.
Maybe the next time he is scheduled to come to town, the word could be posted here earlier to permit more to attend.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 27, 2004)

I understand that this was not posted sooner.  I heard about it only one or two days before the seminar so I guess I was one of the luck ones.

If I hear anything again, I will post it here.
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays
www.INMartialArtsAcademy.com


----------

